# Have 30 posts - Can't get into private forum



## TroubledSexLife (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi why can't I get into the private forum? thx.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Sometimes it takes 24 hours for the post count to take effect. Let me know if you still can't get in today.


----------

